# Ops



## pickypuck

A friend of mine finds the word "ops" continously in the sentences he has to translate but it doesn't appear in any of his dictionaries. Has anyone any idea?

Thank you very much!

¡Olé!


----------



## Flaminius

Maybe the name of a deity?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ops


----------



## diegodbs

pickypuck said:
			
		

> A friend of mine finds the word "ops" continously in the sentences he has to translate but it doesn't appear in any of his dictionaries. Has anyone any idea?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Una traducción normal de la palabra latina "ops" es _poder/ayuda/fuerza, etc_ (sustantivo y no verbo). Dependiendo del contexto se podría traducir de una manera u otra.


----------



## TimeHP

_Ops_ is _eye._
Nowadays in Italian we use _ops_ as an interjection, with a different meaning.
Ciao


----------



## diegodbs

*ops :* 
* 1 - ops (nom. et dat. sing. inusités), opis, f. ; au plur. opes, opum : - a - moyens, ressources, pouvoir. - b - aide, protection, secours, assistance, appui, concours. - c - surtout au plur. : pouvoir, crédit, considération, autorité, influence. - d - au plur. richesses, opulence, abondance. - e - au plur. puissance (d'un Etat).*


----------



## TimeHP

1. Ops-opos, ancient Greek for _eye_ and _face_
2. Ops was also a Roman goddess, the wife of Saturn. She was identified with Greek goddess Rea.

Ciao


----------



## pickypuck

I meant Latin, not Greek  

Muchas gracias por responder. Duda resuelta.

¡Olé!


----------

